# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Проблема с кассой

## Dorro

Доброго всем дня.

Мы пользуемся продуктом 1с8.1, конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6 (1.6.24.7).
 В пятницу, 19 августа 2011 года неожиданно возникла проблема:
 При составлении кассовой книги за июль 2011 и оборотов счёта 50.01 выяснилось, что остатки по кассе (в кассовой книге)не соответствует сальдо счёта по оборотам счета (остаток по кассе меньше сальдо на начало и конец месяца соответственно). Данная проблема распространяется на любой интервал дат.
 Были проведены сопоставления по всем месяцам с начала учёта (с 1 мая 2008 по 23 августа 2011), и выяснилось, что на 12 мая 2008 в кассе имеется отрицательный остаток. Причём, он появляется только в том случае, если при составлении кассовой книги указывается диапазон дат в мае месяце 2008 года. Если же составить кассовую книгу, с более широким диапазоном дат (к примеру с 1.04.2008 по 31.05.2008), то этот остаток за 12 мая 2008 года в кассовой книге не отображается.
 Учётная политика предприятия начала действовать с 1 мая 2008. При последующем анализе, было выяснено, что по начальным остаткам (таблица начальных остатков <Предприятие/Ввод начальных остатков>) на 30 апреля 2008 на дебете счёта 50.01 присутствует отрицательная сумма, и на дебете счёта 71.01 ей соответствующая положительная. Причём эти суммы не подтверждаются никакими документами - ни ПКО и РКО, ни записями ввода начальных остатков, ни операциями введенных вручную! В журнале операций сведения об операциях с этой суммой тоже отсутствуют.
 Далее нами, были проанализированы резервные копии базы данных за каждый день. Выяснилось, что в копиях базы, сохраненных до 13 января 2011 года (бэкапы) с кассой было всё в порядке, начальные остатки на 30 апреля 2008 года по счетам 50.01 и 71.01 были нулевые, остатки по кассе совпадали с сальдо счёта 50.01. В копиях базы после 13 января 2011 года, в начальных остатках на 30 апреля 2008 года появляется минусовая сумма на дебете счёта 50.01 и соответствующая положительная сумма на дебете счёта 71.01, при этом сальдо 50.01 не соответствует остаткам по кассе на эту сумму. 
 1. Каким образом в таблице ввода начальных остатков появились суммы по дебету счетов 50.01 (отрицательная) и 71.01 (положительная), если за интервал дат без ограничения не видно ни записей в регистре ввода начальных остатков, ни РКО (ПКО), ни ручных операций по кассе на такую сумму? 
 2. Как обнаружить источник появившейся суммы (двойной клик по сумме открывает пустой список ввода начальных остатков)?
 3. Как устранить эту непонятно каким образом введенную сумму из базы?

----------


## Dorro

А ларчик просто открывался!

---------- Post added at 15:54 ---------- Previous post was at 15:53 ----------

:dance::dance::dance:

----------

